# 612 Receiver



## PEGK1 (May 17, 2006)

Sorry for the uninformed question, but can I use a 612 with a Dish 500 antenna? If not, what equipment do I need to be able to use this receiver. Thanks in advance.
Peggy


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Sure can. All dish recvrs are backwards compatitble, ie: work w/ any older type equip. You won't get a whole lot of HD channels on a dish500, I think there is maybe a dozenish?!? ESPN, CNN, TBS, TNT to name a few. You would need either a new dish1000....something, or a 2nd dish aimed at 129 I do believe, like I have.


----------



## PEGK1 (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, I was wondering more about its dvr capabilities.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a Dish DVR.

It can record upto 3 streams at one time (2 satellite and one OTA) and since it only has one output it will playback one stream.


----------



## PEGK1 (May 17, 2006)

I guess I should clarify my question. Will the 612 DVR portion work with a Dish 500 antenna? Thanks-Peggy


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, absolutely, though you'll either need the dish to have a Dish Pro Plus Twin LNB, or you'll need to run 2 lines from the dish to the receiver (for all other types of LNB).


----------

